# Meldahl?



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Got to go to Cincy this weekend for family and was thinking of going over and trying Meldahl, anyone know what the water is like right now?


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

went over the bridge at downtown ciny yesterday and the water is still muddy and in the mid 30 ft range. I would concentrate on other more productive water if I was you.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

What is normal level for Meldahl? I'm looking at the graph showing the water level and right now says its 24.8 and for Sunday morning it says it should be around 20, but I'm not really sure what all that means.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

twistertail said:


> Got to go to Cincy this weekend for family and was thinking of going over and trying Meldahl, anyone know what the water is like right now?


Sent a P.M.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Seen a post on crappie.com that the ramp at both foster and Neville was covered with mud. Was hoping to go sauger fishing one more time.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

When I went past Neville earlier this week the gate was closed and locked.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Went to fish below the dam on 4/3 and the ramp at Neville was still untouched and the gates were still closed. Had to use the ramp in Moscow. When putting in at Moscow I noticed three Clean Harbor trucks and saw them coming in on a boat with the coast guard. Not sure what was going on since Clean Harbors is a hazardous disposal company.



Spent 4 hours drifting minnows on jigheads and jigging spoons and came up with one 15" white bass. Talked to 2 other boaters one of which had caught a few crappies and the other I saw catch one small saugeye off the lock walls. Then was checked by the DNR for license and safety equipment.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

i was in the boat fishing for crappie " finshed the day with 40 " they started cleaning Neville today. frind whos boat i was in sunday he and some other called today to ask why it hadn't been cleaned yet said that they would finsh tuesday .when we left the guy fishing for saugeye had cought 4


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Lark101 it was good to talk to you. By chance did you notice if the guy that pulled up with the gill nets caught anything? We left right as he was setting them. I was curious what he was going for.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

nope didnt know he was there sorry


----------

